# Slow response



## osborne (Oct 18, 2008)

hi, having my first IVF due to unexplained IF and am 33. Started on menopur last Saturday 16th at 150 dose, had initial scan and they doubled the dose to 300... now been injecting for 7 nights and today they said I have 3 10mm follies on left, all others including my right ovary are 7mm. lining was 4mm. Dosage now upped to 375.

I'm new to all this and it was a different doctor I saw today but she said my response was poor... i know it only takes 1 good egg of course but should i be concerned or does 7 days injecting still leave ample time to thicken the lining and get more eggs? worrying myself silly now...   any help gratefully received xx


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't remember the exact timing, but I think it was around the same point that I had just 4, and the clinic were saying they *might* have to cancel it if things didn't improve. I spent several days resting lots, with a hot water bottle on my ovaries, eating loads of protein (protein shakes), and I think had some acupuncture as well. All those things were recommended by my acupuncturist as giving my body the best possible chance to grow follies. I ended up with 18 eggs and was on the edge of hyper-stimming. Don't give up hope, and good luck!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I usually have 3 scans with my treatment. At first scan not much happening, second scan im kind of getting there then by the last scan im good to go ahead. Mines are slow to start but once they start they go really fast, i suffer ohss on most cycles. When is your next scan? hot water bottles and brazil nuts are good, i had 5 chocolate brazils per day during stims lol
Good luck xx


----------



## osborne (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks for your replies... mmm, chocolate Brazils - why didn't I think of that?!! I been munching on the plain one and drinking pineapple juice   

my next scan is tomorrow so fingers crossed all this worry will be for nothing and I'll have improved...


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL Its probarly led to some of my weight gain, i tried to limit it to 5 but because they had chocolate it sometimes tempted me to have more. Good luck tomorrow, I have my 1st appointment for FET in the morning  im so so nervous, having blood tests and not sure what else


----------



## osborne (Oct 18, 2008)

haha, I had slimmed nicely down to a size 10 this time last year however, embarking on IVF surely meant I needed to be able to pinch an inch (or 4!) for all those pesky injections?!!    - needless to say I am no longer a size 10, trying not to get hung up on it and just concentrating on eating well and more often than not healthily. 

Things have improved; lining now 7mm, 6 follies on both sides (left has 12mm and right 10mm) - maintaining the dose for next 3 nights and back again Thursday. When I asked about possible date for ec, she said maybe 1st so a while yet - ah well, what will be will be 

Hope your appointment went well; I get nervous EVERY time I go for the appointments - you would think you'd get used to it however...


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Good that things are progressing nicely, you should see another big diffrence by next appointment on thurs. I have lost a lot of weight for treatment again but this time i just cant get the weight off my tummy ever since the IVF so hopefully it sorts itself out lol

Was so nervous but all was fine, got scan and bloods and im starting nothhisterone on wed for ten days then i start the injections and hrt for the FET on the first day of period so its all systems go  lol


----------



## osborne (Oct 18, 2008)

glad it all went well and very best of luck to both of us, take care


----------

